# TeamSpeak Viewer...Wie



## chelzyfire (14. Januar 2005)

Hi Leuz!
Kann mir mal einer erklären, wie ich einen TS Viewer coden kann....Ich habe da keien peil.

Thx im voraus
chelzyfire


----------



## Sicaine (14. Januar 2005)

Schreib mal google ne PN der kanns dir erklären.


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. Januar 2005)

Der arme Mensch der als Benutzernamen auf tutorials.de "google" gewählt hat... ^^


----------



## _voodoo (14. Januar 2005)

http://www.netzwerklinks.de/include.php?path=content/download.php&contentid=150


----------



## proflaming (26. Januar 2005)

Ehm, Frage. gibts den Viewer auch ohne PHPKit. denn auf der Netzwerk-Link seite steht des zwar, als Standalone, aber die Downloads sind alle nur für phpkit. ^^
Ist zwar nett, aber wäre n1, wenn des auch irgendwo gibt, ohne phpkit. Denn ich wollte des auf meine Clanseite einbinden. Die ist leider selbst gemacht (kommt nicht oft vor, aber sit so  ) Und da bräuchte ich wohl was anderes als die phpkit Version. Oder gibt es ausser dem normalen Viewer nen Script mit dem ich den gleichen Effekt erziehlen kann !?

gX'


----------



## _voodoo (26. Januar 2005)

Wer lesen kann ...

http://www.netzwerklinks.de/include.php?path=content/download.php&contentid=150&download=go&mirror=2


----------



## proflaming (26. Januar 2005)

Jo hab den link beuscht jedoch nur den Download für PHPKit gefunden. Aber dank dir trotzdem, auch wegen meiner Schusseligkeit =)


----------



## DeluXe (26. Januar 2005)

Hab mal Google gefragt, das hab ich als erstes gefunde, habs aber nicht weiter durchgelesen, probiers mal aus. 


byez


----------



## _voodoo (27. Januar 2005)

proflaming hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo hab den link beuscht jedoch nur den Download für PHPKit gefunden. Aber dank dir trotzdem, auch wegen meiner Schusseligkeit =)





> Downloadserver 1: TS V 1.1 PHPKIT
> Downloadserver 2: TS V 1.1 Standalone


kurz durch den Kopf gehen lassen und auf der rechten Seite etwas sehen:


> Downloadserver
> http://www.netzwerklinks.de
> http://www.netzwerklinks.de


Den zweiten geklickt et voiler.

p.s.: Ich hätte das Ding auch als Archiv gehabt, weiß aber nicht ob ich das so ohne weiteres hier zum DL hochladen dürfte ...


----------

